# ? on judge



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i went to the range yesterday and was shooting my judge. i shot the 5 times opened it up and the chamber fell and the ejector fell off too. will they cover that and has it happen to any one else.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

High Taurus quality, and careful Taurus quality control, both strike again!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

> "has it happen to any one else."


No not to me, I've never owned or would never buy a Taurus.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

It happens, and not just to Taurus. I have a Colt that is immune to the effects of Locktite, the side plate screws constantly loosen with use. Check your sideplate/crane lock screws regularly. Make it part of your cleaning process.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah i talked to a gun shop here and they said it was just that screw on the side. i have had it for about 2 years with out any problems. i got it on a trade and i was not sure what the other guy had done to it.


----------



## millsriver (May 26, 2013)

I have a few Taurus revolvers, including the Public Defender. I have never had any issues with any of them. I have not owned any other firearms made by Taurus except the revolvers, so can't comment on those.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

No offense to anyone who owns them. I'm sure there are plenty of people who have never had any problems with Taurus firearms. It's just that there are too many people that have had too many problems with them. I personally know one person that had nothing but problems straight out of the box. They bought the "TAURUS 85PLYSS2FS REVOLVER | .38 SPECIAL +P 5 ROUNDS POLYMER FRAME". It was a pathetic piece of junk. I looked at the "Judge" and ended up buying the S&W Governor instead.


----------



## Tremors (Mar 18, 2012)

I have sent my B85 back after owning it 10 years to be looked at for a rattling transfer bar. They sent it back cleaned and said do not shoot it with reloaded ammunition. Nothing about the transfer bar. It took some work on my part to fix the trigger by changing out the springs and polishing out the trigger parts . The transfer bar still rattles so I don't usually carry for that reason. (not that anyone can hear it). I have recently purchased a Public Defender Judge as a novelty and it was fun shoot my buddies pistol. I also got a real good deal NIB never shot for 400.00 with a holster and 5 boxes of ammo.


----------

